# Hair falling out



## happydog (Sep 13, 2013)

Have noticed that I am shedding my hair from what  I see is in the hair brush and in the shower.  Went to the hairdresser today for a hair cut and she was very shocked at how thin it is getting.  Does this have anything to do with diabetes?  I take levothyroxine 75mg per day could it be that?  Anyone else had this problem?


----------



## Northerner (Sep 13, 2013)

A few people have mentioned hair loss here in the past. It can be due to the hormonal changes caused by diabetes, or possibly also in your case the thyroid problems. I'd ask the doctor if there is any treatment available.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 13, 2013)

happydog said:


> Have noticed that I am shedding my hair from what  I see is in the hair brush and in the shower.  Went to the hairdresser today for a hair cut and she was very shocked at how thin it is getting.  Does this have anything to do with diabetes?  I take levothyroxine 75mg per day could it be that?  Anyone else had this problem?



Hiya,
when did you last have your thyroid checked, hair loss/thinning is one of the symptoms of under treated thyroid condition as is being anaemic and or uncontrolled diabetes.


----------



## Redkite (Sep 13, 2013)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Hiya,
> when did you last have your thyroid checked, hair loss/thinning is one of the symptoms of under treated thyroid condition as is being anaemic and or uncontrolled diabetes.


And also hair loss can be a side effect of ACE inhibitors (tablets taken usually to reduce blood pressure).


----------



## happydog (Sep 13, 2013)

Redkite said:


> And also hair loss can be a side effect of ACE inhibitors (tablets taken usually to reduce blood pressure).



Just had a thyroid test with very weird results so I have an appointment next Friday.  I do not take any other medication so I don't know.  Hairdresser said it might be diabetes related.  I'll let you know what Dr says.  Hope they cant fix it as I don't want to have to wear a wig.


----------



## trophywench (Sep 14, 2013)

Err, are you prepared to say what weird results?

Also there is more than one thyroid test, was it just the normal TSH test or do they check your T3/T4 also?

FWIW my consultant wants all diabetics TSH level to be between 1 and 2, no higher.  And 75mg Levothyroxine is the minimum EFFECTIVE dose so there's a lot of room for that to be increased if it needs it.


----------



## happydog (Sep 14, 2013)

trophywench said:


> Err, are you prepared to say what weird results?
> 
> Also there is more than one thyroid test, was it just the normal TSH test or do they check your T3/T4 also?
> 
> FWIW my consultant wants all diabetics TSH level to be between 1 and 2, no higher.  And 75mg Levothyroxine is the minimum EFFECTIVE dose so there's a lot of room for that to be increased if it needs it.



TSH is 10.31 T4 17.51 which I think suggests that although there is sufficient thyroxine in the blood the pituitary gland (which I understand produces the TSH) does not think that there is.  T3 was not done.  They gave me 100mg of Levothyroxine earlier in the year and it caused my heart to beet too quickly and had to be reduced.


----------



## trophywench (Sep 14, 2013)

Aha! - I think that might mean you need T3 then.


----------



## happydog (Sep 14, 2013)

trophywench said:


> Aha! - I think that might mean you need T3 then.



OK But I have been told that it is not provided by levothyroxine.  Guess I have to wait until Friday.  Thank you for your reply and to all the others too.  I do hope it won't mean lots more pills I don't like medication!


----------



## Pattidevans (Sep 15, 2013)

Happydog

I have the same problem.  I have recently been taken off blood pressure tabs to see if it was the known side effect of those (Most BP meds, both ACE and ARB have this side effect).  I also understand that alopecia can be an autoimmune disease - if so it will go with the D and underactive thyroid which can both be caused by autoimmune disease.  However, in your case a TSH of 10.3 could easily be the cause.  You can indeed be deficient in T3.  Some people's bodies are unable to convert T4 into T3 which can be a problem.  I'm on 10msg T3 as well as Levothyroxine (T4).

Meantime I use Viviscal hair fibres on my very thin patch.  They are very very effective - http://www.viviscal.co.uk/products/hair-fibres/womens-hair-fibres


----------



## happydog (Sep 15, 2013)

Pattidevans said:


> Happydog
> 
> I have the same problem.  I have recently been taken off blood pressure tabs to see if it was the known side effect of those (Most BP meds, both ACE and ARB have this side effect).  I also understand that alopecia can be an autoimmune disease - if so it will go with the D and underactive thyroid which can both be caused by autoimmune disease.  However, in your case a TSH of 10.3 could easily be the cause.  You can indeed be deficient in T3.  Some people's bodies are unable to convert T4 into T3 which can be a problem.  I'm on 10msg T3 as well as Levothyroxine (T4).
> 
> Meantime I use Viviscal hair fibres on my very thin patch.  They are very very effective - http://www.viviscal.co.uk/products/hair-fibres/womens-hair-fibres



Thank you for this.  Unfortunately there is a lot of autoimmune disease on my mother's side of the family, arthritis etc., my mother died from an autoimmune disease.  One of the doctors at the surgery said that he thought that my diabetes could be autoimmune as I am not overweight and have not been so.  The senior partner said no it is just type 2, so ?  Roll on Friday and I might get an answer.  Thank you again.


----------



## happydog (Sep 20, 2013)

Saw new Dr this morning who has said I need to up the levothyroxine to 100mg per day.  I told her that it caused rapid heart beat last time and she said that I need to try again as my hair thinning and tiredness indicates insufficient thyroxine.  I pointed out that I was told that my T4 was over 17 but she said that it was not checked but also said the printer was out of order so she could not print out the test results.  (Odd that she managed to print out a blood test for 2 months time after she had said this and why did the receptionist fabricate a T4 result?).  She did say that I had done very well on getting my HbA1c down from 18 to 5.4, she also added "I don't know how you have achieved this and I don't want to know either".  (Nice open mind there.) She added this will be temporary and your results will creep up again and you will then have to go on the medication and later insulin.  I asked how long this would take and she said probably eighteen months or so.  I asked why the DN is able to countermand the doctor's prescription for test strips and she said that whether or not they are provided even if prescribed is not up to the doctor but is the prerogative of the Health Trust.  She says they are still on the prescription so I might get them.  Felt it was all a bit unsatisfactory but there you go


----------



## Northerner (Sep 20, 2013)

happydog said:


> Saw new Dr this morning who has said I need to up the levothyroxine to 100mg per day.  I told her that it caused rapid heart beat last time and she said that I need to try again as my hair thinning and tiredness indicates insufficient thyroxine.  I pointed out that I was told that my T4 was over 17 but she said that it was not checked but also said the printer was out of order so she could not print out the test results.  (Odd that she managed to print out a blood test for 2 months time after she had said this and why did the receptionist fabricate a T4 result?).  She did say that I had done very well on getting my HbA1c down from 18 to 5.4, she also added "I don't know how you have achieved this and I don't want to know either".  (Nice open mind there.) She added this will be temporary and your results will creep up again and you will then have to go on the medication and later insulin.  I asked how long this would take and she said probably eighteen months or so.  I asked why the DN is able to countermand the doctor's prescription for test strips and she said that whether or not they are provided even if prescribed is not up to the doctor but is the prerogative of the Health Trust.  She says they are still on the prescription so I might get them.  Felt it was all a bit unsatisfactory but there you go



Sorry to hear this, sounds very negative and evasive and scores pretty low on the doctor-patient communication front  This idea that you will 'gradually get worse' and will need meds within 18 months is taking a very pessimistic view and is unnecessarily dismissive of your tremendous achievements to date. Many, many people achieve and maintain excellent control and live healthily for years without needing medication, so you just keep up the good work!

It's also nonsense to suggest that the doctor has no say in whether you are prescribed test strips - NICE guidelines say that there should be no blanket restrictions and that each case should be assessed individually.


----------



## Redkite (Sep 20, 2013)

happydog said:


> She did say that I had done very well on getting my HbA1c down from 18 to 5.4, she also added "I don't know how you have achieved this and I don't want to know either".  (Nice open mind there.) She added this will be temporary and your results will creep up again and you will then have to go on the medication and later insulin.  I asked how long this would take and she said probably eighteen months or so.



What a horrid patronising doctor!   She practically said " don't know how the likes of you got your Hba1c down but it won't last, you're doomed to failure".  You need a better doc, you deserve someone who will support and encourage you in managing your diabetes, not make sarky comments and put you down.


----------



## pav (Sep 20, 2013)

Sorry Happydog your doctor sounds like a right numpty. Any docs worth their salt should be very interested in how you achieved the great reduction in your HbA1c even if it is just to rule out any other things going on.


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 20, 2013)

Want to borrow my GP?  He jokingly asked if I could tell all his T2 overweight patients that weight loss and BG improvements CAN be done!  

I did get the 'it's a progressive thing and you will get worse' speech from one practice nurse.  I never saw that one again, so never got the opportunity to stick my fingers up at her.


----------



## Pattidevans (Sep 21, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Want to borrow my GP?  He jokingly asked if I could tell all his T2 overweight patients that weight loss and BG improvements CAN be done!
> 
> I did get the 'it's a progressive thing and you will get worse' speech from one practice nurse.  I never saw that one again, so never got the opportunity to stick my fingers up at her.


What a shame!


----------



## happydog (Sep 22, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your encouragement.  Had to laugh yesterday when I got a letter from the surgery asking if I would like to talk to someone about depression and diabetes!  Fortunately I do not suffer with depression although like most people I have my down days, until of course when I go to see the doctor or the DN!  I shall only go when I absolutely have to as they are so negative and just carry on with what I know works   I have realised that my care is down to me and not them as they never listen anyway and have closed minds based on a lack of interest and ignorance.


----------

